# FS: ipod adapter cable new in package 4F0 051 510E



## Auto Eurotic (Jan 27, 2012)

ipod adapter cable new in package 4F0 051 510E fits, A6, A5, A4 with AMI MMI 2G $40.00


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You want to post this in the Classifieds.


----------

